# Who saw "The Expendables"? *SPOILERS*



## Msby (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw this movie at the midnight showing and the theater was basically erupting for every action scene! Easily the best movie I've seen this summer.  It's no cinematic masterpiece, but if you wanna see stuff blow up for 10 minutes straight, this is your movie. :ultracool  IMO btw, Terry Crews had the best "moments." Namely his entrance in the tunnel scene and throwing the tank shell!

PS: Arnold's cameo was short, but they made the best of it.


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 14, 2010)

Msby said:


> Saw this movie at the midnight showing and the theater was basically erupting for every action scene! Easily the best movie I've seen this summer. It's no cinematic masterpiece, but if you wanna see stuff blow up for 10 minutes straight, this is your movie. :ultracool IMO btw, Terry Crews had the best "moments." Namely his entrance in the tunnel scene and throwing the tank shell!
> 
> PS: Arnold's cameo was short, but they made the best of it.


 
I saw the midnight showing too and it was also easily my favorite movie of the year.  My favorite part was with Randy Corture and that whole fire action moment but I do agree that Terry had great moments.  I also love Jason Statham's poem and knife throwing at the very end.  Awesome.  :inlove::headbangin::fanboy:


----------



## zDom (Aug 14, 2010)

I was disappointed. Badly.

It was an action movie but (other than explosions) I couldn't SEE what action was going on because, once again, the cameras were panned in so close and were being shaken so much (presumably to create excitement) during the fight scenes I couldn't see the fights.

What a terrible waste to hire Statham and Li to do fight scenes and then ruin them with this trendy paint-mixer camera technique.

And the climactic gun fight at the end was just as bad: it was so dark (and panned in tight, and shaky) that I couldn't figure out who was killing who and how.


The best part for me was the Plane vs. Dock sequence  because that is the only action scene (other than knifes appearing in people's necks after being thrown there by Jason) I could really SEE.


----------



## Msby (Aug 14, 2010)

ooh yeah, thanks for bringing that up!  The camera work in this movie was really bad.  On that note, who did the neck breaking axe kick? Statham or Li?


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm. Few mixed reactions.

I saw this today with my wife.  We are both putting in for the vote of

"Best Action Movie since the 1980's".

Its a big call. But I absolutely loved it.


Lmao I was a bit worryed at the start. When the pirate got blown in half my wife let out a laugh stood up and started clapping.


----------

